# WHole grain for Nutrients...phosphorus defficiency



## JahmiN (Sep 3, 2005)

i was begining to have red on my stems from lackof phosphorus and realizing that there is phosphorus in grain i figured it would not mind. would eny one know if any of these would harm the plant.:
Vitamin A
Vitamin C
Calcium
Iron
Vitamin D
THiamin
Riboflavin
Niacin
Vitamin B6
Folic Acid
Vitamin B12
PHosphorus
Magnesium
Zinc
Copper
would the phosphorus in the grain supplied to the plant help it out with the phosphorus levels and give me some time to get some actual fert? 3 weekin to flowering..


----------



## GanjaGuru (Sep 3, 2005)

Why not simply use some fertilizer?


----------



## JahmiN (Sep 6, 2005)

ok do you know where i can get phosphorus now "other then ferts wich i can not do at the moment becuase of my location............is my question.


----------



## JahmiN (Sep 6, 2005)

natural...it is in grass... what could i add to the soil to substitute the phosphorus


----------

